# Hornissenkasten von Schwegler



## Anja W. (2. Apr. 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand Erfahrung mir dem Hornissenkasten von Schwegler? Hier zuhause haben wir heute morgen schon wieder beobachten können, dass sich eine __ Hornisse unseren Rollladenkasten angeguckt hat. Das ist aber kein so sinnvoller Platz, da wir die Rollläden im Sommer tagsüber zumachen müssen...
Letztes Jahr habe ich sie immer wieder gestört und irgendwann haben sie sich dann ein anderen Platz gesucht. Ich mag aber __ Hornissen eigentlich gern und wo viele Hornissen sind, gibt es weniger __ Wespen...
Jetzt habe ich mir überlegt, einen Kasten zu kaufen und bin auf das Modell von Schwegler gestoßen. Das hat aber 2 Einfluglöcher und wenn man mal guckt, mögen Hornissen lieber einen länglichen Einflug. 
Zum Selbstbauen habe ich momentan leider keine Zeit...

Liebe Grüße
Anja


----------



## Tyrano86 (2. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Anja,
ich habe bisher keine Erfahrungen mit Nistkästen und __ Hornissen, ich kann dir allerdings guten gewissens diese Seite empfelen. Ich denke aber mal, dass der Kasten von Schwegler bestimmt nicht schlecht ist.

http://www.hornissenschutz.de/inhalte.htm

Viele Grüße

Daniel


----------



## Anja W. (2. Apr. 2017)

Die Seite ist klasse, danke Daniel 

Ich stand vorhin unter Beobachtung  Das Fenster war offen und eine __ Hornisse wollte mal sehen, wer sich da bewegt. Reinkommen tun sie aber nicht. Sie stand auch nur eine ganze Zeit vorm Fenster.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (2. Apr. 2017)

Um mal eine Lanze für die __ Wespen zu brechen, wollte ich nur kurz mal einwerfen, dass die soooo schlimm jetzt auch nicht sind. Vorletztes Jahr hatten wir ein Wespennest im Vordach vor der Haustür und die Viecher waren eigentlich recht umgängliche Mitbewohner. Die waren von Anfang an gewohnt, dass da Zwei-und Vierbeiner ein und aus gingen, und haben sich um ihren eigenen Kram gekümmert. Letzten Sommer hatten wir ein großes Nest unter dem Dachgiebel, da hat sich auch nur zwei, drei Mal eine durch's Fenster nach drinnen verirrt. Wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass es Leute gibt, die wegen sowas ihr Haus halb abfackeln 

Aber zum draußen ungestört essen sind ein paar "Wach-__ Hornissen" bestimmt nicht schlecht.


----------



## Anja W. (2. Apr. 2017)

Wetterleuchten schrieb:


> Aber zum draußen ungestört essen sind ein paar "Wach-__ Hornissen" bestimmt nicht schlecht.



Hallo Beate,

gegen __ Wespen habe ich nichts! Nur wenn ich mich entscheiden kann, nehme ich die Hornissen, eben weil ich mein Essen auf der Terrasse ungestört genießen kann.

LIebe Grüße
Anja


----------



## Wetterleuchten (2. Apr. 2017)

Hi Anja,

ja dachte ich mir schon halbwegs, dass sowas in Art dahinter steckt, wenn du schreibst, dass es weniger __ Wespen gibt, wo __ Hornissen sind. 
War nur so eine schöne Vorlage. Und die "Wespen? Zu Hülf"-Saison geht ja auch bald wieder los.


----------



## marcus18488 (2. Apr. 2017)

Bei uns sind seit zig Jahren __ Hornissen in einem Baumgerippe. Sind nicht so aufdringlich wie __ Wespen. 
Auch Wespen und Hummelnester haben wir zur genüge im Garten und Holzschuppen. 
Bis jetzt noch nie Probleme gehabt. Immer die Ruhe bewahren, dann hat man auch seine Ruhe.


----------



## Tyrano86 (3. Apr. 2017)

Anja W. schrieb:


> Die Seite ist klasse, danke Daniel
> 
> Ich stand vorhin unter Beobachtung  Das Fenster war offen und eine __ Hornisse wollte mal sehen, wer sich da bewegt. Reinkommen tun sie aber nicht. Sie stand auch nur eine ganze Zeit vorm Fenster.



Hallo Anja,
kein Thema, ich finde es gut, dass es mehr Menschen gibt, denen das Leben von anderen Tieren nicht egal ist. Gerade __ Hornissen sind i.d.r absolut nicht aggressiv und außer den zwei Wespenarten die uns im Spätsommer alle nerven(gemeine und deutsche WEspe), haben alle anderen in Deutschland auch kein Interesse an der Kaffee Tafel...#

Ich konnte leider bisher nur einmal ein Nest unter der Dachrinne bei meiner alten Firma beobachten, da konnte ich auch ohne Probleme unter dem Nest stehen. Es ist sehr interessant, die Hornissen bei der Jagd zu beobachten. Ich wohne in einem kleinen DOrf wo ich leider nur einmal eine Hornisse __ fliegen gesehen habe. Echt schade, dass diese nicht häufiger sind.

VG
Daniel


----------



## StefanBO (8. Apr. 2017)

Die verschiedenen Bauweisen haben (soweit ich mich erinnere gelesen zu haben) durchaus ihre Vor- und Nachteile, oder vielleicht besser "Besonderheiten". So gibt es von Schwegler ja auch noch ein Starter-Nest: http://www.schweglershop.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=383
Damit könnte man anfangen und (eventuell erst später bei Bedarf) zusätzlich einen größeren Kasten aufhängen.


----------



## Anja W. (8. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Stefan,

auch nicht schlecht!   Wenn die __ Hornissen da anfangen, kann man immer noch einen großen Kasten selber bauen. Im Moment haben sie wohl aufgegeben. Dafür hummelt es ganz mächtig im Garten 

Herzliche Grüße
Anja


----------

